# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Spese mediche

## cleofi73

La fattura per la camera a pagamento usufruita per partorire è detraibile?  :EEK!:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ma non si partorisce in sala operatoria ??
Mah ... il progresso ragazzi .....!! 
Cmq, non è detraibile.  :Smile:  
ciao   

> La fattura per la camera a pagamento usufruita per partorire è detraibile?

----------


## cleofi73

Ops l'italiano non è il mio forte  :Big Grin: 
Nemmeno se ha fatto il cesareo, quindi assimilabile ad una operazione chirurgica?  :Cool:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi hai parlato di spese per la camera .... non di spese operatorie !!   

> Ops l'italiano non è il mio forte 
> Nemmeno se ha fatto il cesareo, quindi assimilabile ad una operazione chirurgica?

----------


## Niccolò

Così a memoria, le spese di degenza sono detraibili.

----------


## Patty76

> Cos&#236; a memoria, le spese di degenza sono detraibili.

  Credo non intendesse le spese di degenza.....ma le spese dell'intenvento chirurgico vero e proprio..... 
Nelle cliniche private il cesareo &#232; a pagamento e rilasciano fattura... 
Cmq concordo sulla dedtraibilit&#224;!

----------


## Niccolò

> Credo non intendesse le spese di degenza.....ma le spese dell'intenvento chirurgico vero e proprio..... 
> Nelle cliniche private il cesareo è a pagamento e rilasciano fattura... 
> Cmq concordo sulla dedtraibilità!

  Io invece penso intenda le spese per la camera dove ti tengono dopo che hai partorito  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
In ogni caso detraibile comunque.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ma scusate .... se una donna partorisce in una clinica dove si pagano un sacco di soldi per la degenza ...... :EEK!:

----------


## Niccolò

> Ma scusate .... se una donna partorisce in una clinica dove si pagano un sacco di soldi per la degenza ......

  Qual'è la domanda?  :Confused:

----------


## Patty76

> Io invece penso intenda le spese per la camera dove ti tengono dopo che hai partorito  
> In ogni caso detraibile comunque.

  No, le spese per la camera dove ti tengono dopo che hai partorito, non rientrano nelle spese mediche...quindi niente detrazione...

----------


## Niccolò

> No, le spese per la camera dove ti tengono dopo che hai partorito, non rientrano nelle spese mediche...quindi niente detrazione...

  Perchè non rientrano nelle spese mediche? Siamo sempre in un ospedale, lei è sotto osservazione...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Qual'è la domanda?

  La mia domanda porta alla risposta di patty76 #10

----------


## maxrobby

In pratica, le spese sanitarie sostenute, ivi comprese quelle relative alle prestazioni chirurgiche, sono ovviamente detraibili.
Diversamente, le quote che riguardano la "sistemazione alberghiera", quindi ivate al 10%, ovvero i servizi accessori come le telefonate, il vitto, ecc. ecc., sono indetraibili.
Pertanto, come giustamente detto, le spese sostenute per la sistemazione in camera, restano a carico del contribuente.

----------


## seta

Se può essere d'aiuto riporto uno stralcio tratto da "Guida ai controlli da effettuare per l'apposizione del visto di conformità - 730/2008" redatta dalla Consulta Nazionale dei CAF:   

> *C. Prestazioni chirurgiche, incluso il trapianto di organi, e ricoveri collegati a interventi chirurgici; ricoveri per degenze
> Art. 15, comma 1, lettera c, del TUIR*
> Le spese chirurgiche sono quelle direttamente imputabili ad interventi chirurgici veri e propri ivi compresi quelli di piccola chirurgia, che possono essere eseguiti anche soltanto ambulatorialmente (cosiddetto day hospital) da parte di un medico chirurgo, con anestesia locale e senza necessità di alcuna degenza.
> Per poter essere detraibili le spese devono essere sostenute per interventi chirurgici ritenuti necessari per un recupero della normalità sanitaria e funzionale della persona ovvero per interventi tesi a riparare inestetismi, sia congeniti sia talvolta dovuti ad eventi pregressi di vario genere (es: malattie tumorali, incidenti stradali, incendi, ecc.), comunque suscettibili di creare disagi psico-fisici alle persone (Circolare 23.4.1981, n. 14, parte a) e Circolare 28.1.2005, n 4/E, ai fini IVA).
> Alle spese per prestazioni chirurgiche possono aggiungersi quelle direttamente inerenti lintervento, quali quelle sostenute per lanestesia, per lacquisto del plasma sanguigno o del sangue necessario alloperazione, ecc..
> Inoltre, anche se non in connessione con un intervento chirurgico, sono detraibili le spese o rette di degenza e le spese di cura (Circolare 1.6.1999, n. 122, risposta 1.1.1). Nella stessa circolare è indicato che nelle rette di degenza detraibili possono essere computate anche le differenza di classe, relative , ad esempio, alla presenza o meno del bagno in camera, mentre sono da escludere le spese relative a servizi extra, che rispondono al comfort, ovvero a taluni bisogni di ordine sanitario conseguente allintervento subito (quali, per esempio, le spese di pernottamento di congiunti del malato, di addebiti per apparecchio telefonico o televisivo installati nella stanza di ricovero, per l'aria condizionata, ecc.).
> Le spese relative al trapianto di organi, ivi comprese quelle necessarie a trasferire (anche dallestero) lorgano da trapiantare sul luogo dellintervento, sono detraibili a condizione che le relative fatture siano intestate al contribuente che ne ha sostenuto le spese (Circolare 1.6.1999, n. 122, risposta 1.1.6).
> Nellipotesi di ricovero di un anziano in un istituto di assistenza la detrazione spetta esclusivamente per le spese mediche e non anche per quelle relative alla retta di ricovero.
> Infine non rientrano tra le spese detraibili quelle spese sostenute per il trasporto in ambulanza, mentre lo sono le prestazioni di assistenza medica effettuate durante il trasporto (Circolare 3.5.1996, n. 108, risposta 2.4.1).  Documentazione da sottoporre a controllo
> ...

----------


## brento@mynet.it

> No, le spese per la camera dove ti tengono dopo che hai partorito, non rientrano nelle spese mediche...quindi niente detrazione...

  Concordo 10000% !

----------


## Patty76

> Concordo 10000% !

  Grazie!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Niccolò

Premetto che non ho mai partorito  :Stick Out Tongue: , ma mi spiegate che differenza c'è tra un ricovero post-operatorio e un ricovero post-parto?

----------


## Patty76

> Premetto che non ho mai partorito , ma mi spiegate che differenza c'è tra un ricovero post-operatorio e un ricovero post-parto?

  Il problema non è il ricovero post-operatorio o post parto. 
Il nocciolo della questione è che il parto è avvenuto in una clinica privata.....diversamente il taglio cesareo non è pagamento in quanto a carico del S.s.n. 
Quindi la fattura per l'intervento chirurgico vero è proprio è detraibile, perchè anche se l'intervento è avvenuto a pagamento in una clinica privata, è sempre un intervento, quindi una spesa medica, quindi *detraibile.*  :Smile:  
La restante parte della fattura riguarda la "sistemazione" in stanza con tutti i confort....vedi bagno in camera, camera singola, televisore, telefono ...ecc ecc alla stragua, per così dire, di un bel soggiorno in albergo.....che quinidi non ha nulla a che vedere con le spese mediche (infatti questa parte della fattura è ivata), quindi *non detraibile*   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

> Il problema non è il ricovero post-operatorio o post parto. 
> Il nocciolo della questione è che il parto è avvenuto in una clinica privata.....diversamente il taglio cesareo non è pagamento in quanto a carico del S.s.n. 
> Quindi la fattura per l'intervento chirurgico vero è proprio è detraibile, perchè anche se l'intervento è avvenuto a pagamento in una clinica privata, è sempre un intervento, quindi una spesa medica, quindi *detraibile.*  
> La restante parte della fattura riguarda la "sistemazione" in stanza con tutti i confort....vedi bagno in camera, camera singola, televisore, telefono ...ecc ecc alla stragua, per così dire, di un bel soggiorno in albergo.....che quinidi non ha nulla a che vedere con le spese mediche (infatti questa parte della fattura è ivata), quindi *non detraibile*

  Capito  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Però allora non capisco una cosa, se in ospedale non si paga e nel privato non si può dedurre, quali sono le spese di degenza deducibili?

----------


## Patty76

> Capito  Però allora non capisco una cosa, se in ospedale non si paga e nel privato non si può dedurre, quali sono le spese di degenza deducibili?

  L'operazione chirurgica.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   
I medicinali.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

> L'operazione chirurgica.....   
> I medicinali.....

  Ok, ma io parlo di spese di degenza  :Smile:

----------


## missturtle

> Ok, ma io parlo di spese di degenza

  I ricoveri collegati ad un'operazione chirurgica o degenze sono detraibili. Quindi immagino che il ricovero post operatorio, essendo necessario per controllare lo stato di salute della mamma e del bambino, sia una degenza detraibile. No?

----------


## Niccolò

> I ricoveri collegati ad un'operazione chirurgica o degenze sono detraibili. Quindi immagino che il ricovero post operatorio, essendo necessario per controllare lo stato di salute della mamma e del bambino, sia una degenza detraibile. No?

  E' quello che ho sempre pensato..... ma fino al tuo post ero l'unico a pensarla così.

----------


## annade

> E' quello che ho sempre pensato..... ma fino al tuo post ero l'unico a pensarla così.

  Anche se in ritardo.... concordo con Miss e Niccolò.... per me le spese di degenza _sono_ _detrabili_ in quanto sia dopo un intervento chirurgico, sia dopo un parto, ci deve essere necessariamente un periodo di assistenza infermieristico, l'assistenza infermieristica è detraibile ed in genere non viene mai quantificata in fattura ma inserita nella voce generica degenza,  gli extra, già citati nel post. telefono, letto aggiunto ecc. sono indetraibili.
Io le ho sempre scaricate così anche per contribuenti che hanno avuto dei controlli da parte dell'ADE.... e nessuno hai mai obiettato :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## StefanoPadova

sono tutte detraibili le spese per degenza ad esclusione delle spese per i familiari!!!! :Cool: 
ad esempio branda in più e vitto...

----------

